# Does anyone feel like life is meaningless?



## insaticiable

I don't know what's been going on with me lately--well I do, sort of. I've been feeling a sleuth of rising emotions. From intense rage to deep despair and hopelessness to feeling numb...

But one thing that keeps striking over and over again in my mind is...''Life is so meaningless. There is no meaning to life. Or at least my own life.''

Maybe this is depression, maybe this is borderline, maybe this is not being medicated enough. It's such a sad feeling to feel.

Anyone else?


----------



## Jayden

DP gives crazy thoughts about life I find. I personally don't have that exact thought but I feel like im just floating by in life. Hard to explain


----------



## ThoughtsUnorganized

Yeah, Ive definetly had my struggle with that exact thought. I dont really know why I keep going, I think its because theres always a possibility that there is meaning.


----------



## Dann

I think I've kind of felt that way for most of my life without putting too much thought into it, but about 2 months ago I realized that everything seems rather pointless, which started the weird dp/dr state that I've been stuck in since :/


----------



## Fluke93

Going through a similar situation. I keep having intense anger moments i lash out at people a lot, i also shout quite a bit lately i find it hard to control recently. And yes life does feel pretty pointless to me too, i mean we go to work, school, college, we meet people, we get married, have kids, grow old, watch people die, go through pain, it all seems pointless recently. I think it might be depression I'm not sure though. It is upsetting I never used to see the world in this way. Life seems so brutal...


----------



## insaticiable

Fluke said:


> Going through a similar situation. I keep having intense anger moments i lash out at people a lot, i also shout quite a bit lately i find it hard to control recently. And yes life does feel pretty pointless to me too, i mean we go to work, school, college, we meet people, we get married, have kids, grow old, watch people die, go through pain, it all seems pointless recently. I think it might be depression I'm not sure though. It is upsetting I never used to see the world in this way. Life seems so brutal...


Yeah, I'm thinking it could be the depression. I also usually never see the world this way. I mean I sink to pretty bad lows, but this meaningless existence thing...bugs me. I want to snap out of it.

I mean...I have been feeling emotions today. Pretty powerful ones, actually. I've been crying. I keep crying. I guess that keeps me sane and let's me know that I am still alive.


----------



## resonantblue

I get this feeling a lot as well. One thing that helps me pull out of it is to try and focus on the idea of living for the sake of living. Basically trying to come to terms with the fact that you can't intellectually identify the meaning of your existence but that the very fact of your existence gives it meaning. I exist.. to exist.. this is of course near impossible when the DP makes you question whether you even exist. But when you're just riding out the depression, try that. Close your eyes, breathe, think about just being for being's sake.


----------



## resonantblue

easier said than done, I know...


----------



## never_giving_up

I was reading that a symptom of BPD is that emotions feel like they will never end.

It makes sense then that if you are feeling a combination of painful emotions that life would feel meaningless because it feels like that's all there is.

I've been feeling very much the same way recently with the emptiness.

In my dreams I will be crying lots but when I wake up I find it very hard to tap into those feelings.

I am going to try and express more in my dreams because it seems like it's where I feel safest to express my emotions. Might focus on raging out in there because it feels like I am going to explode if I don't do something soon!


----------



## TheStarter

Life is NOT meaningless...

I wish i could say more :sad2:

Greetings,
The Starter


----------



## StellaBella08

I sometimes been having mixed emotions about this. I still have hope that I will fully recover and this is just something I can look back on. But I do have a lot of doubt. I'm just trying to hold onto hope because without that I do feel the same way you do.


----------



## SaraBro

Let med quote Baudrillard;

"Everywhere one seeks to produce meaning, to make the world signify, to render it visible. We are not, however, in danger of lacking meaning; quite the contrary, we are gorged with meaning and it is killing us."

That's how I feel. I often feel that life is meaningsless... cause it's so constructed. But on the other hand... I don't understand anything. Life consists of too much meaning for me to handle!


----------



## sarah514

I felt this way about a year ago, well it wasn't really a feeling, more of a thought. I really didn't see the point of living, or the point of life, because we all just die one day. It didn't really make me sad, or depressed, it just put me in a sort of a haze, and made me question life, as i usually do. I knew it was dp, so i tried not think of it much, but it was pretty disturbing. I guess it just went away, the less i thought about it.


----------



## rightwrong99

insaticiable said:


> I don't know what's been going on with me lately--well I do, sort of. I've been feeling a sleuth of rising emotions. From intense rage to deep despair and hopelessness to feeling numb...
> 
> But one thing that keeps striking over and over again in my mind is...''Life is so meaningless. There is no meaning to life. Or at least my own life.''
> 
> Maybe this is depression, maybe this is borderline, maybe this is not being medicated enough. It's such a sad feeling to feel.
> 
> Anyone else?


The extreme emotions sound a little borderline to me. I think I struggle with the same thing. Lifes seems meaningless if you cant connect and relate to other people.


----------



## austinsaliby

gahhh, sandy you're killing me. i reccomend you get off all those medications you're on... it doesn't seem like they're helping much, no offense. ugh im sorry, maybe i have a bias towards those meds because i've had bad expieriences.


----------



## insaticiable

AustinSaliby said:


> gahhh, sandy you're killing me. i reccomend you get off all those medications you're on... it doesn't seem like they're helping much, no offense. ugh im sorry, maybe i have a bias towards those meds because i've had bad expieriences.


It's okay Austin, I understand how you feel. I'm not on my meds for dp or dr, I'm on them to keep me stable since I suffer from BPD. I just responded to your ''corrupt society'' post. I have come to the conclusion that like you said...there are NO meds out there for dp/dr. My last option? Therapy.


----------



## PhoenixDown

Therapy is great, but it's not a cure. In terms of meaninglessness.... I dunno... the only way I'm surviving with DP is constantly seeking out meaning. I don't feel it, but I understand it rationally... which is like my only weapon nowadays.


----------



## brianjones

Well here is the problem.

Meaninglessness is a subjective value judgement. You don't discover meaningless out 'there' in the real world so to speak. You can't. Most objects and things that we are attached too (guitars, computers etc...) have always been indifferent to us existing or not. I love my guitar but it doesn't love me(well now that I'm DP'd I'm not sure if I can love it anymore)--as far as the material world is concerned its just an assortment of molecules and what not arranged in a certain way. This is not to say that it is meaningless. This is to say that you have decided that its meaningless. And unfortunately that decision means that you could equally decide that it is meaningful. The universe never said to you "hey man - - I'm meaningful, I'm full of meaning'. You got this idea from yourself. And you'll get meaninglessness from yourself too--you didn't discover it out there--you discovered it in you. And its funny, above all, I think the human condition is best described as some sort of will to meaning. This is why every culture in the world has religion/art/music/literature/stories/mythology. In fact all of these things predated science. Before our quest for knowledge, we had a quest for meaning.

No event any longer comes to us without being shot through with explanation. In other words, by now almost nothing that happens benefits storytelling; almost everything benefits information. It is almost our tragic fate as modern people to long for meaning and receive only explanation. - Walter Benjamin

We can't get too philosophical on this shit. I tried too--I think philosophy is good in terms of explaining the experience of DP--(i posted an eloquent description on DP that heidegger made)--but its not like we've arrived at some ontological truth. Most philosophers who were much more smarter than us, grapled with the idea their entire lives and found meaning still. We on the other hand have a condition. The world is not meaningless, we've just been robbed of our subjectivity in deciding what and who we love and how we feel for them. This is a disorder--not an enlightenment. It doesn't give you freedom, DP shackles you.


----------



## chardee83

my personal quote that I fall back to when I feel like my thoughts carry me away is- "Isn't it awesome knowing everything has a purpose in life. Great or small. everything is beautiful and has a reason to exist. Be proud of who you are. Whether you know it or not you are affecting someone or something somehow. It's your choice to let off positive or negative energy though. Find balance and strength in what you believe."


----------



## real50tyson

Haha yeah i went a while with that thought...


----------



## stillhaventfound

insaticiable said:


> I don't know what's been going on with me lately--well I do, sort of. I've been feeling a sleuth of rising emotions. From intense rage to deep despair and hopelessness to feeling numb...
> 
> But one thing that keeps striking over and over again in my mind is...''Life is so meaningless. There is no meaning to life. Or at least my own life.''
> 
> Maybe this is depression, maybe this is borderline, maybe this is not being medicated enough. It's such a sad feeling to feel.
> 
> Anyone else?


Not exactly, I feel like there's so much we're capable of getting out of life...but that I'm just not able to.
but I do still have those thoughts sometimes. it's incredibly sad.


----------



## orca

stillhaventfound said:


> Not exactly, I feel like there's so much we're capable of getting out of life...but that I'm just not able to.
> but I do still have those thoughts sometimes. it's incredibly sad.


Yeah I feel the same way about being capable of getting the best out of life, only because I still remember how I used to view life.. I know there is slot to get out of it, but it feels like I have to realign myself with nature/life to feel the meaning again.. Best thing to do is figure out your values in life and live up to every one of them.. 1 of mine is being a good dad, and I know when meeting this standard I start to see the light again!


----------

